# Normal color diarrhea reddish orange toilet water



## floppsymoppsy (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi,

What about normal, light color diarrhea, with reddish, orangish toilet water? Kind of dark.

The thing is, it's not even my own, it's my adult son's, who lives with me. He forgot to flush. When I went to use the bathroom I freaked. I haven't said anything to him, because he shuts down if I bring up anything to do with his health. I have Generalized Anxiety Disorder and panic very easily, so I'm praying I'm just overreacting. He eats BBQ sauce. Can that color the water, but not the poop? God, I'm panicking!

He might or might not have IBS. As a kid, he had some possible symptoms.

Have you any ideas? Can food do this?

Thanks!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

If it was sitting there a bit it's probably from the stool and yeah it could have been from what he ate. Are you under treatment for the anxiety disorder?


----------



## floppsymoppsy (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi,

Thanks for answering. It's good to "hear" a calm voice and it's good to know it could just be from food.

Yes, I'm under treatment... well sort of. For 12 years I took lorazepam for anxiety along with anafranil for OCD, but then a few years ago developed horrible side effects and had to cut out the anafranil and cut down the lorazepam to tiny baby sized doses twice a day. I've tried other medications, but either they don't work or side effects get me. It's a giant problem for me, and not great for my family.

I see many others seem to have anxiety disorder with IBS. Ugh!

Thank you again


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well many times just taking a medication for anxiety is not enough. So I would seek out some therapy to help you learn how to manage your anxieties. This will also help your gut.


----------

